# More ... > Beekeeper education >  Module 2 - wax

## Mellifera Crofter

I'm reading through the Mid Bucks Mod 2 notes (on holiday). P.28, constituents of beeswax, it says acidity is 20.  I don't know what that means. Can somebody help, please? Does it refer to pH values? But I thought 20 is off that scale. (Apologies about my ignorance.)
Kitta

----------


## Feckless Drone

Kitta - i've never come across a description of acidity with a number 20. This is not pH. but - no idea to what it refers. Can you tell us what else is on p28?

----------


## snimmo243

According to Yates the ph of honey is 3.9 with a range of 3.42 to 6.10

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thank you, FD and Simon.  I'm glad I'm not the only one who does not understand that number. 

It is in reply to Q.2.13 about the constituents of wax - for example, solubility, RD, melting temperature and so on. Opposites 'acidity' it says '20' - that's all.  They might have made a mistake!

----------


## snimmo243

Sorry I misread your original post I will check the Yates book when I get him for wax

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks Simon, I guess I made the same mistake - I did not notice you referred to honey!

----------


## snimmo243

I just checked the Yates book again and can't find any reference to the acidity of wax I can transcribe what it does say if you like
Steven

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## snimmo243

Ron Brown talks about an acidity number of 20 in relation to beeswax which is derived from the milligrams of potassium hydroxide required to neutralise the free fatty acids

Steven

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks for all the research, Simon. Now we have an explanation. I think I sort of understand it ...
Kitta

----------


## snimmo243

Hi Kitta do you want me to post the yates stuff

Steven

----------


## Mellifera Crofter

Thanks Simon. I'll send you a pm.

----------


## Black Comb

Beeswax by cogs hall & Morse quotes an acid number of 19.69 for wax from caged bees.
Source is quoted as White (1960, 1961)

----------


## snimmo243

> Beeswax by cogs hall & Morse quotes an acid number of 19.69 for wax from caged bees.
> Source is quoted as White (1960, 1961)


That seems similar to Ron Brown, I'm trying not to read that just now though as I've module 1 to do first

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------

